# Front Diff oil 2014 bf650i



## BillF709 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi guys, been looking but cant find what oil goes in front diff. 2014 brute force 650i.
I'm using TDH fluid for rear. Thx


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BillF709 said:


> Hi guys, been looking but cant find what oil goes in front diff. 2014 brute force 650i.
> I'm using TDH fluid for rear. Thx


They were still using conventional motor oil because of the friction disks so any 10w40 conventional will be fine. Any wet brake oil or tractor hydraulic oil is fine for the rear.


----------

